# RMI -Activation; Fragen zur automat. Objektaktivierung



## apfelsine (1. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade meinen Server auf eine automatische 
Aktivierung der Objekte umzustellen.
Dabei sind einige Fragen aufgetaucht, die ich mit
den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Unterlagen nicht
befriedigend beantworten konnte. Vielleicht
weiß hier jemand ein gutes Buch das RMI mehr als über 
3 Seiten abhandelt. In Englisch wäre auch ok.

Jetz zu  meinen Fragen, vielleicht weiß hier jemand
was:
*I)*
        In dem Beispiel das ich vorliegen habe steht folgendes:

```
Properties props = new Properties(); 
	props.put("java.security.policy",
```
	   "/home/rmi_tutorial/activation/policy");
	
	
	
	





```
ActivationGroupDesc.CommandEnvironment ace = null; 
	ActivationGroupDesc exampleGroup = new ActivationGroupDesc(props, ace);
```

Meine Frage:
Wenn ich mich jetzt im Windows System befinde, und meine policy-datei in
c:\meinProjekt\meinPackage\
liegt, wie muß dann der rot markierte Bereich richtig geschrieben sein?



*II)* Unterstützt das Plugin von Grenady automatische Objektaktivierung? oder ist das absolut wurscht?



*III)*


```
String location = "file:/home/rmi_tutorial/activation/";

             ActivationDesc desc = new ActivationDesc 
	    (agi, "examples.activation.ActivatableImplementation", 
	     location, data);
```
Frage:
wie muss der Pfad der location lauten, wenn meine Klassen folgendermaßen
aufgeteilt sind
C:\meinProjekt\interfaces\ <-- hier sind meine Interfaces
C:\meinProjekt\methods\ <-- hier sind die Implementationen



*IV)*
Wenn ich mehrere Klassen verfügbar machen muß kann ich dann einfach
diese 3 Zeilen für jede Klasse untereinander schreiben
oder muß ich etwas beachten?

```
ActivationDesc descCommand = new ActivationDesc (groupID,"methods.FcnCommands",location,data);
		    FcnCommands oCommand = (FcnCommands)Activatable.register(descCommand); 
		    Naming.rebind("FcnCommands", oCommand);
```

*V*

```
ActivationGroupID groupID=ActivationGroup.getSystem().registerGroup(agdEnv);
```

muß ich für jede Klasse eine ID anlegen?


ich weiß es sind sehr viele Fragen, aber ich kenne niemanden den ich fragen kann.
Niemand in meiner Reichweite kennt sich mit dem Thema aus und
ich habe kein geeignetes Buch gefunden.
Ich schreibe grade meine Diplomarbeit und bin echt aufgeschmissen :roll:

gruß
apfelsine


----------



## foobar (3. Okt 2004)

Hier wird RMI genauer beschrieben.


----------



## apfelsine (5. Okt 2004)

danke, werd ich mir mal anschauen
 :###


----------

